

MIT students create ketchup bottle that pours like milk - ximeng
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2148582/Come-Heinz-catch-Enterprising-students-create-ketchup-bottle-pours-like-milk-took-months.html

======
ximeng
Seems already posted a while back

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4010762>

